# ZipZoomFly.com



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I used to order from ZipZoomFly all the time, but a long time ago I switch to NewEgg. Not because I had any problems, but because NewEgg's site allowed me to search for the item I needed much easier than ZipZoomFly's old site.

I needed to order a new SAS hard drive for the primary TechGuy database server, but NewEgg didn't have exactly what I wanted. ZipZoomFly, however, did. I placed the order on Wednesday and paid for two-day shipping. I expected that, as with NewEgg, I would receive the part on Friady. Maybe Tuesday (due to the holiday) at the latest. I just checked the status and it's still "processing." Crazy!

I just filled out the contact form to check on the status of the order. We'll see if they even respond.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I buy stuff from NewEgg, and I have it shipped ground. Normally, I get it the next day, they apparently ship from somewhere in NJ, and the ground shipping is handled next day. No reason to spend for fast shipping for most of the stuff you buy if you're within the one day range for UPS.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

You're right, but I didn't know if that would be the case for ZipZoomFly. If I'd realized it would take three days (so far) to even ship the thing, I might have opted for next-day instead of second-day!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Or a different vendor.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I'm beginning to wonder if they're not going out of business. Still no replies to my emails or contact forms... and their phone number has been disconnected.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Just opened a dispute with PayPal and ordered the drive through another company. Hopefully I don't end up with two when it's all said and done.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, their web page is still up.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Yup, they're still willing to take your money, they just won't send you any products!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's pretty amazing, I'm pretty surprised they're still getting away with that!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I just checked again and their site now shows the order "Cancelled" but they haven't yet refunded the $300 or responded to PayPal's dispute.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

FYI, PayPal just refunded my money and closed the claim. Never heard anything from ZipZoomFly.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That is one advantage to using PayPal, but a credit card normally works as well. I've had to cancel a number of things like this...


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I've not had to do it very often, but I'm very disappointed that I had to do it with ZipZoomFly. I used to buy thousands of dollars of stuff there... until we switched to NewEgg.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It happens.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

I used to buy alot from zipzoomfly.com formerly googlegear.com. I now shop mostly newegg.com or tigerdirect.com. They have a wider selection.


----------

